# El Diablo | HELLBOY RDA |Hardware Review



## Alex (18/4/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DoubleD (18/4/15)

will probably look great on the Reo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BigAnt (18/4/15)

Only the Chinese could think that "Hello Boy" is the same thing

https://www.fasttech.com/products/3028/10013484/2276502

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow (18/4/15)

I would love a authentic BF version.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------

